# My mass gain plan



## Mallorcian (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

I'm new to this forum, but joined to ask a few questions specifically about my mass gain plan, it would be great to learn from others experience!

So here's the thing. I'm 26 and like many, my goal is to gain muscle mass! More specifically, due to the fact that my metabolism is fast, I decided to buy some mass gain supplements to help support my calorie intake. I hope it does the trick.

My plan is to include a blend of natural quality foods (tuna, milk, eggs, wheat, veggies etc) supplemented by what I will cover below. I'm wise enough to know that supplements are not magic, though!

So basically, the two mass gain/high protein shakes I have bought to include are:

Dymatize mega gainer - the maximum staple nutritional value you can get from this one (with added extras such as honey, ice cream, peanut butter etc) states 3000 calories, 126g protein, 507g carbs! I know what your thinking. Don't worry, I plan to stick to just the 3 scoops at a still decent 549 calories, 30g protein, 89 carbs per shake. Consuming too much at once to start with is something I'd like to work around if possible (which is the point of my post, more on this in a bit).

Surprisingly, for the price of this one (only 29 uk pounds) the ingredients look of high quality, but the most attractive point for me was that it lasts well over 20 days (I'll be going for just 1 serving 125g; 3 scoops of this a day).

The second shake is SCI-MX Omni-MX hardcore. Again, just like the Dymatize shake, I will only be consuming just 1 of the 2 recommended servings per day (post workout). The reason I went with this one is because it includes some other added goodies (creatine, hmb, decent bcaas) provides 563 calories, 45g protein, 80g carbs. I'm not really interested in extras, but let's face it - buying the extras separately would add to cost. So if it's included why not?

So, my base diet (without supplements would look something like this):

7am:- 2 x shredded wheat biscuits with semi skimmed milk, 1 tin tuna flakes, 1 pint of water

11am:- 1 pint of milk, 1 slice of wholemeal with low fat butter

1 pm:- 1 jacket potato topped with cheese, 1 cup veggies

5pm:- 3 eggs, 1 slice wholemeal

7pm:- 1 pint milk

9pm:- 1 slice wholemeal with peanut butter

As you can see, much protein comes from milk, tuna and eggs. Now, my idea was to add a shake in at 9am, and at 3pm right after my lifting workout. High calorie/carb intake in the morning to boost protein uptake, and one right out of workout to do the same. Both would probably provide as indicated, say, around 1200 calories.

Sure, there is a lot of carbs/calories in there, but I've read that people focus too much on protein, when with gaining weight - calorie intake should also be focused accordingly.

So my question is, how would I go about introducing those shakes? Would I start the 3 scoops immediately on both shakes, or start 1 scoop per shake each day and increase over a period of weeks?

Finally, some of my basic stats: Height: 5'6, Weight: 154 pounds, BMI: 24.9, Fitness: Better than average.

Let me know what you think.

Cheers

Mallorcian
​


----------



## Mallorcian (Jun 7, 2011)

ps: water is something I consume equally throughout the day, not just with that one meal


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there a reason you go mainly with Milk & Tuna as your main protein sources? Are you on a budget?

If you have a fast metabolism you can get away with Turkey Mince, which is quite cheap, or Frozen chicken breasts, which you can get for as little as £4 a kilo from places like Asds & tesco's and actually work out cheaper than Tins of Tuna, also, i would have oats more than Shredded Wheat and bread, as It has some decent fats that will help with weight gain as well.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Eat some food mate, check my journal out, I have bulked myself, 3 stone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree wi johnny your eating practically nothing when I'm bulkin I've eating your daily diet before lunch!..i mean 3eggs and a slice of wholemeal that should be with your early morning meal try get around 3000kcals in from food sources then take your mass gainer an hour before you train and bout 30min before your bed


----------

